# Let's see your long-haired boys



## Piperette

Hi,

As the title says: Let's see your boys with long hair. 

I can't contribute yet as LO's is not that long yet, but it is growing. You can see in my avatar that his fringe is just above his eyebrows at the moment.

:flower:


----------



## neadyda

I cant contribute either... Jamie has like no hair at all :(


----------



## Piperette

neadyda said:


> I cant contribute either... Jamie has like no hair at all :(

He is so cute with only little hair. I have just seen him having tea with his friend.


----------



## neadyda

:) thank you. x


----------



## Linzi

Seth always had really long hair but 2 weeks ago my OH made me get it all cut off :cry: 

These were all taken about 10 months ago...

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/163095_468381606079_563546079_6172018_1656258_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/65827_468385846079_563546079_6172135_7278604_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/65400_465076136079_563546079_6126901_4690644_n.jpg

Now he looks all grown up :cry:

xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes just had his hair cut shorter but this is what his hair used to look like


----------



## OmarsMum

Aww, soo cute. 

How do their hair grow down? Omar's hair grow in curls that go up from the back, his hair is straight from the front but so curly from the back. I dont have new pics on the laptop but his hair now is similar to the avatar pic. The ticker pic was almost 1 year back on his birthday after he had his 1st proper hair cut.


----------



## rosie272

moomin_troll said:


> zanes just had his hair cut shorter but this is what his hair used to look like
> View attachment 277676


Moomintroll - Zanes hair is absolutely gorgeous! I wish Charlie's would grow curly but it seems to be growing up the way!


----------



## Piperette

Great pics, ladies. 

Linzi, why did your OH make you get them all cut off?

LO's hair is pretty straight, so just grows down apart from some hair behind his ears which keeps on going curly/wavy.


----------



## rosie272

Linzi, your LO has lovely hair too! I so don't wanna get Charlies cut short for the reason that it will make him look too grown up! :(


----------



## Piperette

Rosie, do you have a pic of your LO other than your avatar?

And forgot to say that Zane's hair is great.


----------



## rosie272

Piperette said:


> Rosie, do you have a pic of your LO other than your avatar?
> 
> And forgot to say that Zane's hair is great.



I'm digging out a few crazy haired ones Pip :haha:


----------



## sun

Here's Bun!! I'm not really trying to grow it long - just haven't cut it yet! I think it's too cute as it is, and I don't have a clue how to distract him from scissors :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im trying to let Alexs grow but its slow coming in!
He has been cut already because he had some mohawk thing going on and the bit down his back always got caught up in his daily body cream routine.
Its a bit more evened out now, it just needs to grow!


----------



## moomoo

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/ccb63ecd.jpg

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/f32bd710.jpg

His hair is nuts! He also has a double crown!! :wacko:


----------



## smiley44

His hair is a little shorter now but it grows so quick its just so wild lol!

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313149_2241318104928_1007316029_32538496_20770507_n.jpg


----------



## mumtosam

All the pics are so cute! Sam's hair is quite long, haven't got a photo on this laptop though. I'm fed up with people, especially DH and MIL, telling me I need to cut it! I happen to like it longish and think it suits him.


----------



## Linzi

Piperette said:


> Great pics, ladies.
> 
> Linzi, why did your OH make you get them all cut off?
> 
> LO's hair is pretty straight, so just grows down apart from some hair behind his ears which keeps on going curly/wavy.

It was the right thing to do, he's 3 now and it was making him look a bit babyish... it was also really messy and people kept mistaking him for a girl and he'd get upset. He does look so handome now, just very very grown up! (it was shorter than this when we had it cut, he's had a week or so of regrowth). When the barber got the clippers out Ill admit I :cry: a bit lol

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/294300_10150277416231080_563546079_8160556_650300859_n.jpg



rosie272 said:


> Linzi, your LO has lovely hair too! I so don't wanna get Charlies cut short for the reason that it will make him look too grown up! :(

Thanks hun xx


----------



## isil

aww, so cute! I can't put photos on public bits, but my LO used to have really long blonde (straight) hair. FOB got it cut and I hate it, but it's getting longer again. Last christmas it was a bit ridiculous :rofl: it was so long lol. But earlier this year it was a really nice length. It's just hard to make it so it's not in their eyes...but I'm not keen on fringes!


----------



## lepaskilf

This is my LO with his lonish hair!

I like it this length, don't think I'd have it any longer but I am so bad at cutting his hair and when we went to the hairdressers they made such a hash of it!

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_0609.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam's hair is curly, and so though it is long it doesn't look really long (when wet it is - or was - past his shoulders). He had his first haircut a couple of weeks ago, just a tidy up, I was terrified she'd go too far but she didn't, phew.

before (on his 2nd birthday)

https://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv248/adam_elliott/IMG_1650.jpg

during the haircut (he was very good, sat on my mum's lap)

https://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv248/adam_elliott/IMG_0766.jpg

now

https://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv248/adam_elliott/adamautumn.jpg


----------



## MissYorkshire

AAWWWWW!! What cute little boys!!!
Before I found out I was having a girl i was convinced I was having a boy and he would be called Sid with long hair lol!!!

Its a good job I found out she was a girl at the scan c os i was that conviced I had nearly bought boys things

But yea love long hair on boys :)

I would love to see some little dread locks!!!!


----------



## louandivy

Aww I love the photos in this thread! If I ever have a little boy he will def have lovely long hair :)


----------



## Lellow

Aymen had long hair, but it grew up rather than down :haha:

https://img841.imageshack.us/img841/8259/45454y.jpg


----------



## neadyda

gorgeous boys :) I love little boys with long hair. When Jamie's hair starts growing I will be letting it grow long :)


----------



## louandivy

Lellow said:


> Aymen had long hair, but it grew up rather than down :haha:
> 
> https://img841.imageshack.us/img841/8259/45454y.jpg

Oh I looooove his little squishy face! I def need to start an Aymen fan club.


----------



## brownlieB

OmarsMum said:


> Aww, soo cute.
> 
> How do their hair grow down? Omar's hair grow in curls that go up from the back, his hair is straight from the front but so curly from the back. I dont have new pics on the laptop but his hair now is similar to the avatar pic. The ticker pic was almost 1 year back on his birthday after he had his 1st proper hair cut.

These are all cute pictures ladies.

Omars mum I just wanna say I have a little girl but her hair is doing the same as your boy, curly at the back, and going up her head not down her neck, but straight from the crown onwards towards her face!

Hubby wants me to cut it as her fringe is down to her nose but I said no and i clip it to the side or put an alice band in to keep it out her face. (you can't do that though so a pointless comment i'm afraid from me) x


----------



## Kel127

I get Connor's hair cut once a month, because it gets so crazy!
 



Attached Files:







223620_2316855447365_1428847796_32688154_869552_n[1].jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9









318362_2491471452656_1428847796_32869492_1295571395_n[1].jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 12









264195_2222166680205_1428847796_32557173_5240581_n[1].jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Reedy

yay for the long haired boys club :happydance:
My little boy has long (when wet) curly blonde hair & i love it xYou can see it a little in my avatar but will post a better pic tonight x 

All your boys are gorgeous x


----------



## vaniilla

everyones lo's look so adorable! :cloud9: Rowan's hair is still on the short side but its really starting to come through, already we're getting "he looks ready for his first haircut" anyone else growing lo's hair because they like it long? people seem puzzled when I say I'm not cutting his hair :haha:


----------



## Piperette

Lovely pics everyone. Too many names to mention, I'd be worried about missing someone out.

Keep them coming.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan hasn't got long hair yet, but hopefully he will soon as he has lots of curls at the back now just need the front to catch up! Dh will try and take him for a haircut I'm sure but if I have my way it will be curly tops and long for a while I think its cute!

Love all your lo's long hair styles :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

What gorgeous photos everyone :).


----------



## letia659

I was letting Zanders grow long but everyone was on me to cut on the front to get it out of his eyes so I tried and he moved right when I cut soo we are back to growing it out again :dohh: I love all the pics makes me want Zanders hair to grow :)


----------



## rosie272

Aw wow, how cute are the long haired boys :cloud9: Love it! Lellow - Aymen is so lovely! Charlie's hair doesn't really grow down - just up and forward and right over his eyes - wish it would grow long long!

About to grow over his eyes!


It just gets thicker at the top


This was about a year ago :haha:


----------



## rosie272

smiley44 said:


> His hair is a little shorter now but it grows so quick its just so wild lol!
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313149_2241318104928_1007316029_32538496_20770507_n.jpg



I would love Charlie's hair like this! So cute :)


----------



## Lilicat

Here is William with longer hair: 



This is just before we got it cut: 


It is shorter now but grows quickly so will be back to that length soon, he has had three hair cuts since his first birthday (he is 18 months now).


----------



## Piperette

Rosie, our LO's hair grows like Charlie's at the moment. His fringe just gets longer and the rest thicker.


----------



## JellyBeann

Ollie has hair a bit like Aymen...grows up in curls rather than down...his fringe is to the bottom of his nose now! BUT it's all in tight curls (or a curly mohawk atm, and it's all natural)


----------



## Piperette

It is lovely to see all these gorgeous long-haired boys. I wasn't sure whether to start this thread or not as I didn't know how many replies I'd get, but I'm glad I did now.


----------



## isil

edited :)


----------



## Piperette

Pics please, JellyBeann. ;)


----------



## JellyBeann

Piperette said:


> Pics please, JellyBeann. ;)

I'll go find some now xx


----------



## louandivy

Awwww Isil that is sooo cute! You definitely have to keep that to show off to future girlfriends :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

MOP...please excuse his cousin and her pants...




and you can see how long it actually is here:


----------



## rosie272

Awww Isil - lovely blonde hair! Thats the hair style I want Charlie to have - kinda 70's Sesame Street :haha: It won't grow down the way dammit!


----------



## Reedy

The first photo was taken last week, it gets so messy & not like I can clip it to the side either x I love his hair & love the fact that everyone comments on how gorgeous it is x I dont want to cut it but his fringe desperately needs cutting but he's petrified of the scissors :-(
The 2nd pic is of the back of his hair (obviously lol) its curly all over :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0020 (7) copy.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 15









Fun in the bath 20 months oldcopy.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## isil

the curly boys are so cute :cloud9:


----------



## rosie272

Piperette said:


> Rosie, our LO's hair grows like Charlie's at the moment. His fringe just gets longer and the rest thicker.


Yip, it gets longer but all in the wrong direction :dohh: I had to get my friend to trim Charlie's on saturday - it was toooo messy! I liked it like this 






But again, it just grew up and up!!


----------



## rosie272

Reedy said:


> The first photo was taken last week, it gets so messy & not like I can clip it to the side either x I love his hair & love the fact that everyone comments on how gorgeous it is x I dont want to cut it but his fringe desperately needs cutting but he's petrified of the scissors :-(
> The 2nd pic is of the back of his hair (obviously lol) its curly all over :cloud9:



Gorgeous hair and gorgeous colour! Could you get to the fringe while he's asleep? Charlie is now terrified of the barber and I have to get my friend to do it at home.. and give him loads of distractions (telly and crisps usually)


----------



## honey08

my son last wk, isnt long unless wet but very curly only had it cut once :lol:
 



Attached Files:







new pics 005.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 27









new pics 006.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## rosie272

^^^ Awwww, his hair is amazing! Lovely pics :)


----------



## Reedy

Rosie - think we'll have to try when he's asleep & hope for the best x 
My cousin is a hairdresser & he screams whenever she goes near him, hopefully when he understands that it doesn't hurt he'll be fine x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe look at all the curly haired boys, how cute


----------



## meldmac

These pics shows a bit of his long hair on the back. I love it but everyone wants me to get it cut :nope:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1809.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7









DSCN1813.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## angel2010

Here's mine! I have just recently had to get his bangs (fringe) trimmed because they were past his eyes.


----------



## angel2010

Oh my, what handsome little men we have!!


----------



## Ohmy4

Here is my 18 month old son. We live in San Diego, CA so he rocks a surfer hair style...lol
 



Attached Files:







058.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Ohmy4

Angel, I LOVE Carters hair!! When my DS Nolan was born I thought he would have hair color like Carters, but NOPE!


----------



## tiger

this was a few months ago but its starting to get long again after we cut it.


----------



## moomoo

How often are they getting called girls? People always think he's a girl, and my little girl is a boy! :dohh:


----------



## JellyBeann

moomoo said:


> How often are they getting called girls? People always think he's a girl, and my little girl is a boy! :dohh:

Don't get him called a girl yet, mind, his hair isn't too long...we shall see when the sides fill in!


----------



## moomin_troll

ive had some right idiots calling zane a girl...well when his hair was long as its shorter now. even tho he was dressed in obvious boy clothes :dohh:


----------



## aliss

It's not very long yet but we're getting there. Pic censored for modesty!
 



Attached Files:







hair.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 185


----------



## isil

My son gets called a girl all the flippin' time. Even when his hair is shorter. I think it's because he wears bright colours (purples, greens, yellows, whatever) and not JUST blue. 

Even had an old man say 'get that hair cut' to him on the bus! so rude :growlmad:


----------



## moomin_troll

i had ppl say he needs a hair cut when it was longer! i wanted to smack them lol


----------



## JellyBeann

I might get him a t-shirt that says ''I have long hair on purpose...it doesn't need a cut'' Just for those people lol!


----------



## Piperette

JellyBeann said:


> I might get him a t-shirt that says ''I have long hair on purpose...it doesn't need a cut'' Just for those people lol!

:rofl:


----------



## Lilicat

> i had ppl say he needs a hair cut when it was longer! i wanted to smack them lol

I have the opposite problem, people are horrified when I have his hair cut and I get comment after comment about why would I cut off his beautiful curls. They are so over dramatic, I don't have it cut super short and it is all grown back within a month. 

If I left it to grow it would look untidy and get in his eyes, it looks better if he has it cut off every few weeks. I get it cut then it all grows back, looks lovely for a little while then gets untidy so I cut it short again. He gets more haircuts than I do!


----------



## moomin_troll

Lilicat said:


> i had ppl say he needs a hair cut when it was longer! i wanted to smack them lol
> 
> I have the opposite problem, people are horrified when I have his hair cut and I get comment after comment about why would I cut off his beautiful curls. They are so over dramatic, I don't have it cut super short and it is all grown back within a month.
> 
> If I left it to grow it would look untidy and get in his eyes, it looks better if he has it cut off every few weeks. I get it cut then it all grows back, looks lovely for a little while then gets untidy so I cut it short again. He gets more haircuts than I do!Click to expand...

my family didnt want me to cut zanes hair and my bils a hair dresser, his hands were shaking with nerves when he cut zanes hair haha


----------



## Boothh

Jesses hair is long people always assume he's a girl and it annoys me so much, just because a see a bald toddler I don't assume it's a boy! He always wears boyish clothes so it gets on my nerves. Probably because i call him jess and people assume it must be Jessica :dohh: when I figure out how to do a pic I wil but he looks like a boy to me!l x


----------



## angel2010

Carter has been called a girl about 8 times. I try to shrug it off, but it drives me crazy! I have to admit though, when I pull it back as if to put it in a ponytail, he does make a very pretty girl!


----------



## sun

My son was always called a girl, but it is getting less as he gets older even though his hair is longer. I don't worry too much about it - their faces are still pudgy baby faces so usually the only things to go by are clothes and hair. I have a few pics where my LO looks just like a little girl - especially when he is out of the bath and his hair is all puffy! 

Here's one - fresh out of the bath and it looks like it was styled or straightened or something! :haha:


----------



## Linzi

People used to say things about seths hair all the tiem & I never understood it, it was so beautifully blonde & curly!

The worst was a little girl in morrisons shouting "look mummy! that little girl has the same hair as me!" Seth was so upset :dohh: xx


----------



## Piperette

:flower:


----------



## aliss

aliss said:


> It's not very long yet but we're getting there. Pic censored for modesty!

Ahhhh we've left the club sorry!! My sister gave him his 1st cut.
 



Attached Files:







hair.jpg
File size: 89.5 KB
Views: 36


----------



## rosie272

Aw, they look really grown up with a short haircut don't they? Love your sisters hair :)


----------



## aliss

rosie272 said:


> Aw, they look really grown up with a short haircut don't they? Love your sisters hair :)

Aw thanks! She is a professional stylist, it was nice to have her do it and not a stranger (she lives 5000km away but was visiting)


----------



## rosie272

I have to get my friend (ex barber) to cut Charlie's now - he hates the barbers! Works better for us to have it done at home (with the help of cartoons on the telly and edible distractions ;))


----------



## honey08

moomoo said:


> How often are they getting called girls? People always think he's a girl, and my little girl is a boy! :dohh:

my sons does get called a girl although i dnt think he looks girly in coats with cars on and curly hair etc:wacko: its more older woman :lol:


----------



## lynnikins

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/163211_10150349430165123_663595122_16072086_6914256_n.jpg 
Nate with his hair at quite long
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/12302_10150136734110123_663595122_11327881_6489557_n.jpg
again probably the longest it got to at about 20 months old before his first haircut.
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/207555_10150450450330123_663595122_17526766_7836626_n.jpg
EJ at his first birthday prior to first haircut.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I love long haired boys! Maybe we can start a rock band.

Anyway, here is Gabriel and his wild mane. Interesting thing about his hair is that it doesn't go in his face whe dry, but pour water on it and it goes all the way down to his chin.


----------



## bathbabe

Im on my phone so cant post a pic but my profile pic was harrison during the summer, i still havnt cut his hair :D


----------



## Embovstar

:flower: don't know how to upload pics from the ipad but my avatar pic shows Isaac's hair at the star of June..

Since then it's got thicker and longer..he had his fringe trimmed in Aug. Long hair all the way! :cloud9:...

See if this works for now....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150415531816103&set=a.464642321102.251476.602366102&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=a.10150236033986103.359997.602366102&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=a.10150236033986103.359997.602366102&type=3

Nicola xx


----------



## sun

I_AM_LIVID said:


> I love long haired boys! Maybe we can start a rock band.
> 
> Anyway, here is Gabriel and his wild mane. Interesting thing about his hair is that it doesn't go in his face whe dry, but pour water on it and it goes all the way down to his chin.
> 
> View attachment 284991

OMG I am loving his hair! So adorable! xx

Embovstar - Can't see the FB pics - don't know if it's just me though! x


----------



## Piperette

sun said:


> Embovstar - Can't see the FB pics - don't know if it's just me though! x

Can't see them either. :nope:


----------



## Embovstar

Let's try again!..

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b76/LilyandPogo/020.jpg
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b76/LilyandPogo/064.jpg
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b76/LilyandPogo/127.jpg
and the back....
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b76/LilyandPogo/027.jpg

<3

Nicola xx

ps sorry for the size!


----------



## Janidog

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/316235_10150281395179072_587169071_7996272_5998127_n.jpg

My little monkey  He as longish curls at the back too


----------



## Lellow

Awww Janidog, ive never seen your LO older - Hes scrummy :)

Embovstar - Isaac is beautiful....

All our long haired babas are lovely :cloud9:


----------



## luckyno.3

Sully <3

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/304120_285891938102171_100000441014148_1049622_497180456_n.jpg


----------



## cupcake

lol okay I win this one!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0082.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Piperette

Lovely pics, girls. Cupcake, can we see him from the front?


----------



## cupcake

Piperette said:


> Lovely pics, girls. Cupcake, can we see him from the front?

I don't want to sound weird but I don't have any pics of my kids on forums. I am a bit of a worrier about them being copied and exploited. So that's why I didn't put any from the face. We still grew his hair 6 months after that!


----------



## Piperette

Cupcake, not weird at all. ;) Do you have any pics of the hair open from the back?


----------



## EMYJC

Gorgeous pics of everyone's little boys. Love longer hair too. I made a hash of Lucas' hair when I tried to cut it and the first time at the hairdressers they kept us waiting 45 minutes and then obv when came to have a go Lucas was totally fed up so havent been back to one. So looks like it is gonna get longer and longer! :)
 



Attached Files:







lucas with long hair.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7









wild hair.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## loverguts

This thread is so cute!
We get a lot of random people calling my LO a 'her' when we're out, even though i personally think he has a really boyish face and is always in quite boyish clothes so im a bit baffled as to why they would even mistake him! 
We have to trim the front of LO's hair otherwise its forever in his eyes but i don't intend to cut anymore off till he marches himself into a barbers. Hehe.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2808.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 16









DSCN3020.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Isabellaa.

Such cute boys! x


----------



## Dragonfly

My long haired boy, william. Alex hair to short still.
 



Attached Files:







6172538381_5f73408b48_o.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 31









6171942037_93c9e01bcd_b.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 31









061vfcxvxc.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 30









013kjkj.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 30









Rather Autumn looking William.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## HellBunny

J at 14 months. My camera is almost ready for the bin.. lens broke i think :(
https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/311068_131155523655474_100002830817511_132512_1512113482_a.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/310296_131155560322137_100002830817511_132513_1642142425_n.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My lo has always had long hair.. but he keeps catching nits from nursery so its going to have to get a wee chop .. i had it cut off a few months ago to make it nicer but its grown back so fast haha this is him last xmas 

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y67/bigtan22/lukexmas.jpg


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Dragonfly, I still maintain that William is one of the best looking boy tots I have ever seen. Honestly, that boy is gorgeous.


----------



## JellyBeann

I_AM_LIVID said:


> Dragonfly, I still maintain that William is one of the best looking boy tots I have ever seen. Honestly, that boy is gorgeous.

I always think this when I see your pics pop up on facebook...William is just gorgeous, and looks like Alex will be following him too!


----------



## Piperette

Haven't seen all your lovely long-haired boys for a while...:coffee:


----------



## sun

We went to the hairdressers for his first trim around christmas and they cut all his hair off! They gave him a "nice boy cut" - OMG I was soooo mad! OH was there and said he thought maybe it just looked shorter than it was and it would look longer when it dried :dohh:

Anyway, it is finally starting to grow back a little! I'm seeing a few of his gorgeous curls again - can't wait until it gets longer again!


----------



## kaydrian7

Not sure If these pics are going to work, but here's my little guy with his long hair. He's my little surfer dude. Not going to let his hair grow any longer than this though:)

https://emob36.photobucket.com/albums/e30/kayleesmomma19/Snapbucket/4F6FCB5B.jpg?t=1334636449

https://emob36.photobucket.com/albums/e30/kayleesmomma19/Snapbucket/7E9F90A1.jpg?t=1334636431


https://emob36.photobucket.com/albums/e30/kayleesmomma19/Snapbucket/CDC1D011.jpg?t=1334636406
https://emob36.photobucket.com/albums/e30/kayleesmomma19/Snapbucket/0E3940F0.jpg?t=1334636389


----------



## pinklightbulb

You can't see the back but it's past his collar :haha: He's had it cut now and I'm so sad.


----------



## LilDreamy

You all have such cuties!! :D


----------



## Dragonfly

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7249/7067629329_94df858be7.jpg
William in the bluebells  by Dragonfly_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WinterKage

Blaise's hair before he had a hair cut x x
 



Attached Files:







029.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MadameJ

Ohmy so many cuties!

I would love for My LB to have long hair but we have some interesting hair patterns on the go so I'm just not sure how it's gonna look but I'm getting sick of it being short and still sticking up in every direction!!( he has 2 cows licks and a centre whirl at the front,double crown and another whirl and an upside down hair line..poor thing has no hope of normal hair)

We are now in the process of growing it,just to see what it would be like!


----------



## DazedConfused

New favourite thread! I'll take a photo of my kid tomorrow!


----------



## pinklightbulb

Such cuties :cloud9:


----------



## pandacub

Aw, these pics are adorable! 
Dragonfly, williiam is so Gorgeous! An absolute stunner.

Jacob has long hair, everyone keeps saying i need to trim it but im like 'noooo!' 
I dont think i can upload a pic on my phone.


----------



## Bexx

Oh, what a lovely idea for a thread!

I've got a few photos on hubby's computer so I'll find a recent one from there later, but here's an older one from Christmas.
 



Attached Files:







z-long-hair-xmas.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Piperette

Any new pics of your long haired cuties?


----------



## karlilay

OMG i am totally in LOVE with Omar. I wish you lived closer, him and Madi are a match made in heaven!


----------



## karlilay

Ps - your long haired boys are soooo cute. Cant participate though as Zach has a short back and sides. This is about the longest his hair has ever been...

It grows horrid though, and gets all in his eyes.


----------



## OmarsMum

karlilay said:


> OMG i am totally in LOVE with Omar. I wish you lived closer, him and Madi are a match made in heaven!


Aw, thanks hun. Yeah, they're so similar. I love Madi, she's so cute & lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8018/7520931128_b7505c7b3c.jpg
William by Dragonfly_Photography, on Flickr william needs a fringe trim now.
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8152/7520929696_6cc145b86a.jpg
William by Dragonfly_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Piperette

Great pics, ladies. :thumbup: Keep them coming.


----------



## MissRhead

Love all the pics I can't get one on right now, though my LOs hair is shorter on top and. Long at the back. Everyone says I'm meaan for giving him a mullett, but I love it haha x


----------



## pinklightbulb

Mine has a mullett :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

On the left...his hair when dry, on the right, when wet and brushed!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ohhh, my Mum just cut Ihsan's hair yesterday as it was getting quite messy & wild looking. I miss it already though, all his curls are gone & his hair is quite short now. I thought it'd be nice for a change will put on a before and after pic shortly :)

Gorgeous boys everyone!


----------



## LittleBoo

Almost 12 months and refuse to cut his hair, it's taken him this long to grow this!



My eldest;


----------



## Radiance

Love this!

1st: Newborn!
2nd: 4 months 
3rd: 5 months :)
4th: 3 months I think!
 



Attached Files:







395702_2993261837980_1748164748_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4









4months.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3









185589_4130567629914_180579124_n.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 5









555333_3783944084542_506369639_n.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LittleBoo

My goodness! So beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Stinkyloo

JellyBeann said:


> On the left...his hair when dry, on the right, when wet and brushed!
> 
> View attachment 467231

Wow - I had to take a double take when I saw this picture of your Ollie...

...this is my Ollie...so similar!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1682.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dragonfly

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8295/7866199902_58c5857e4d.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8436/7866220628_65b87eb326.jpg


----------



## Lina

Such gorgeous pics, my LO would have massively long hair if it wasn't for my DH cutting it at every opportunity.


----------



## rjm09

Alot of blond haired lil guys! 

I'll hafta get pics tomorrow of my brown haired guy to mix it up :) I gave him his first haircut at 10m old. He was born with alot of hair, it thinned a bit, then just sprouted and hasn't stopped! He gets it cut every 6wks or so. 

I like it longer on top, but try to fade it shorter so its not on his ears or back of neck. I like it long, but don't ever want him to be confused with a girl :/ so far we've been good.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Lina said:


> Such gorgeous pics, my LO would have massively long hair if it wasn't for my DH cutting it at every opportunity.

Haha, this made me laugh (sorry!)... wouldn't everyone's hair be long if it wasn't for it being cut?

I don know what you mean though! I would love for my LO's to be longer but my OH just cuts it when it gets past his ears!


----------



## ClaireLouise

Here is Marley last Summer when he had beautiful blond locks (sorry, another blondy, girls haha)

I eventually got his hair "trimmed" then his nana took it to have cut - short back and sides! He still looks gorgeous though, although i did love his blond wispy hair. His hair is already getting darker (as per my avatar) but its also growing it to a length that doesn't look too messy! He was on the verge of looking like he had a mullet haha.
 



Attached Files:







312212_10150406714402953_520062952_9962369_1483463859_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 8









402341_10150619121477953_520062952_10886724_1746968886_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8









jjj.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JellyBeann

Stinkyloo said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> On the left...his hair when dry, on the right, when wet and brushed!
> 
> View attachment 467231
> 
> 
> Wow - I had to take a double take when I saw this picture of your Ollie...
> 
> ...this is my Ollie...so similar!Click to expand...

Wow...they really are similar (from the back, at least haha!!)




Dragonfly said:


> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8295/7866199902_58c5857e4d.jpg
> William by Dragonfly_Photography, on Flickr
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8436/7866220628_65b87eb326.jpg
> Alexander by Dragonfly_Photography, on Flickr

DF...Alex's hair is sooo long, not far off Williams already! :)


----------



## Wriggley

My LOs hair comes half way down his back when its wet but its curly and out of control when its dry  

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/DSC_0071.jpg

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/DSC_1162.jpg


----------



## rjm09

There...my brown haired lil guy :) Before and after a haircut.
 



Attached Files:







riley.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 7









riley2.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lina

Toms Mummy said:


> Lina said:
> 
> 
> Such gorgeous pics, my LO would have massively long hair if it wasn't for my DH cutting it at every opportunity.
> 
> Haha, this made me laugh (sorry!)... wouldn't everyone's hair be long if it wasn't for it being cut?
> 
> I don know what you mean though! I would love for my LO's to be longer but my OH just cuts it when it gets past his ears!Click to expand...

Lol, I meant he cuts his hair every month, I've never seen hair grow back so fast as am still waiting years for mine to properly grow out.


----------



## KittyVentura

Fins is still growing but, aside from a fringe trim when needed, I don't plan on cutting his for a good while yet. He's never had a cut before lol. He was bald til the start of the year.
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/b821a3b5a9f085d8f603dcb828159fa9.jpg
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/869f4942f2ef011dc793a210c11214b5.jpg
When full on curly
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/56a4711b4eb014f8547276165fb1603b.jpg
When straight
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/be608e0198b8bd6f771a6699f51821ac.jpg

No idea where the blonde hair and blue eyes came from... But we love them


----------

